

Computer Failure Leaves State Dept. Unable to Issue Visas - chockablock
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/06/23/world/americas/computer-failure-leaves-state-dept-unable-to-issue-visas.html?_r=0

======
chockablock
Maybe-a-dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9756184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9756184)

